
Sublimetext new build - patrickg
https://sublimetext.com/3
======
i0nutzb
Other news: Will Bond - the author of Package Control (and few other awesome
plugins) - joined Sublime HQ.

Also, the blog post: [http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-buil...](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-build-3103)

\------

So this means that sublime isn't dead afterall?

